# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Fonctionnement de SIMPLORER

## calin2002

Bonsoir
Voil je suis nouveau sur ce forum. En ralit, je viens d'installer le SIMPLORER Version7; c'est un logiciel qui permet d'crire ou d'diter des programmes en VHDL AMs pour dcrire le comportement ou le fonctionnement d'un circuit analogique par exemple... Justement, je ne connais rien de ce logiciel et j'ignore compltement comment a fonctionne avec le SIMPLORER; j'aimerais savoir comment l'utiliser et tout a... et justement pour gagner un peu de temps , je serais vraiment trs reconnaissant si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer les choses et me faire apprendre comment travailler avec le simplorer.
Merci d'avance.

----------

